# Security Officer Bowdoin College, MAINE



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Security Officer
Institution:
*Bowdoin College*

Location:
Brunswick, ME

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/05/2019

Type:
Full-Time

The Security Officer provides Communications Center support and serves on foot, bicycle or security vehicle patrol while conducting surveillance for the entire college campus to ensure the safety and security of College students, faculty, staff, alumni, visitors and property.

A high school diploma or GED equivalent is required; college course work preferred. Applicants must possess strong interpersonal and verbal communication skills; the ability to deal calmly with a wide variety of people in dynamic, often stressful circumstances; strong written communication skills, with the ability to complete detailed written incident reports, logs, forms, and other written communication; the ability to learn and use a variety of computerized and electronic systems essential for department missions; the ability to work independently or as part of a team; the ability to achieve CPR and First Aid Certification. Must satisfactorily complete Security Department training and qualification process.

*Licenses or Certifications:* A valid Driver's license and the ability to meet the requirements of the College's Motor Vehicle Use Policy required; CPRCertification: Required; First Aid training: Preferred. Other Educational Requirements: Must satisfactorily complete a security training course sanctioned by the Director of Security. Will be required to learn to utilize various types of electronic and/or manual recording and information systems used by the agency.

Typically 11pm-7am (3rd shift). Some flexibility is needed for overtime, especially during major College events (e.g., Commencement, Reunion, sporting events, concerts) and when other staff is unavailable to work.

PI115158703
*Application Information*
Postal Address:
HR
Bowdoin College
3500 College Station
Brunswick, ME 04011

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2Apply.net/fqzrmkswgjr9y7vp

Email Address:
[email protected]


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Anytime, anybody, anywhere mentions Bowdoin College I immediately think of Professor Chamberlain


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Definitely one of Jeff Daniels' greatest rolls. How he didn't even get nominated for an academy award is beyond me. He's one of my favorite actors, and this is one of his best rolls.

I repeated myself, but I DON'T CARE! BLAH!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kilvinsky said:


> Definitely one of Jeff Daniels' greatest rol*e*s. How he didn't even get nominated for an academy award is beyond me. He's one of my favorite actors, and this is one of his best rol*e*s.
> 
> I repeated myself, but I DON'T CARE! BLAH!


You're tired Jim, you also misspelled roles x2 HA HA HA


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> Anytime, anybody, anywhere mentions Bowdoin College I immediately think of Professor Chamberlain


Colonel Chamberlain and his actions at Gettysburg are a symposium on effective leadership.


----------

